# New Tire Recommendation- 2018 Atlas



## Ripple24 (Jul 25, 2019)

It is time to replace the factory tires on our 2018 Altas. Any recommendations for tires?  We are located in NC, so snow is not an issue for us. I would like tires that provide good traction in wet and dry conditions, and ones that are not loud over 55 mph.

cheers


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Ripple24 said:


> It is time to replace the factory tires on our 2018 Altas. Any recommendations for tires? We are located in NC, so snow is not an issue for us. I would like tires that provide good traction in wet and dry conditions, and ones that are not loud over 55 mph.
> 
> cheers


The Atlas offers several tire sizes as original factory equipment. Which tires does your Atlas wear?

In general, I prefer Pirelli or Michelin, but it depends on what is available in a certain size.

🍺


----------



## gizzyPm2 (Jan 23, 2018)

Michelin ^


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

gizzyPm2 said:


> Michelin ^


I run Michelin Pilot Sport 4 SUV tires.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Which rims do you have? 18, 20 or 21? When my tires are due, I will be going with Vredestein. They should be one of the most quiet and comfortable tires that will be great in snow or wet. They beat Michelins and Continentals. Just my $0.02.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

I was never a fan of Michelin on any of my sport/performance cars but I purchased a 2017 Touareg with Michelin LTX tires. They are great. Quiet, good in the rain and dry and supposed higher mileage tire alternative. My brother is a long time diesel pick up guy and he swears by Michelin on heavy vehicles such as trucks and suvs. I must admit...I do like them.


----------



## Ripple24 (Jul 25, 2019)

kocyk123 said:


> Which rims do you have? 18, 20 or 21? When my tires are due, I will be going with Vredestein. They should be one of the most quiet and comfortable tires that will be great in snow or wet. They beat Michelins and Continentals. Just my $0.02.


we have the 20” wheels. Sorry I should have been more specific


----------



## Ripple24 (Jul 25, 2019)

Local shop recommends the Michelin LTX tires. $1,000 for a set of four


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Get the Vredestain from tirerack and Thank yourself later for doing that. Don’t overpay for Michelins.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ripple24 said:


> It is time to replace the factory tires on our 2018 Altas. Any recommendations for tires? We are located in NC, so snow is not an issue for us. I would like tires that provide good traction in wet and dry conditions, and ones that are not loud over 55 mph.
> 
> cheers


Continental CrossContact LX25 are a good option (not to be confused with the OE CrossContact Sport).

Also, Nokian Tyres One is also a good option. Also have Aramid reinforced sidewalls for pothole protection. Great in the dry and the wet (based on my experience with the Entyre C/S)


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Michelin LTX would be a good choice -- if you drive a 2500 HD Silverado. 

I have my eye on the Pirelli Scorpion Verde All Season Plus II when the crappy stock 20" Contis are finally done.

They have some really great reviews:

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...i&tireModel=Scorpion+Verde+All+Season+Plus+II


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Agree with [mention]kocyk123 [/mention]on Vredesteins. Great tires! I had a set of Quatracs on my wife’s Volvo and then put a set of Quatrac Pros on my former Tiguan with 20” rims. Great for all around driving and in snowy weather. Whoever picked up my Tiguan after trading in has a great set of tires. When the Continentals go, I’ll be doing the same and putting on Vredesteins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

mhjett said:


> Michelin LTX would be a good choice -- if you drive a 2500 HD Silverado.
> 
> I have my eye on the Pirelli Scorpion Verde All Season Plus II when the crappy stock 20" Contis are finally done.
> 
> ...


I have used Pirelli Scorpions on a BMW X3 (it is a factory-recommended tire). I was very happy with the Scorpions.

I am still on the factory Goodyear tires on our Atlas. Pirelli Scorpions are a definite possibility when replacement time comes.

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Alpinweiss2 [/mention]check out the Vredesteins, I’ve had the Pirelli’s before and I’ll take Vredesteins over them any day of the week. Especially in snowy conditions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Alpinweiss2 [/mention]check out the Vredesteins, I’ve had the Pirelli’s before and I’ll take Vredesteins over them any day of the week. Especially in snowy conditions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure about the Vredesteins, but I will say that I hate Pirellis. No issues with wear or performance, but they are unbelievably noisy after about 20k miles. I probably could have gotten another 10k out of them, but replaced them due to the noise.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So far on SUVs owned I’ve had Toyo, Hankook, Continentals, Michelin, and Pirelli. After learning about Vredesteins and trying them out, they’re my go to tires now. I do want to try Nokian at some point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripple24 (Jul 25, 2019)

Update; we ended up getting the Michelin LTX tires and I am thrilled with the purchase. Two days after we had them installed we drove the family from NC to Cape Cod and the tires were light years ahead of what they Atlas came with. The ride was quite, smooth, handled rain extremely well and they look great on the Atlas. I highly recommend the LTX!


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

Nitto


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

mhjett said:


> Michelin LTX would be a good choice -- if you drive a 2500 HD Silverado.
> 
> I have my eye on the Pirelli Scorpion Verde All Season Plus II when the crappy stock 20" Contis are finally done.
> 
> ...


LOL at LTX on 2500, I agree that's a step down on handling and speed rating if you care about such things. 

I would skip the verde version if you are into driving the vehicle at all. Mine came with the Scorpion Zeros which are supposedly a step up from the Verdes and they still squeal too much in turns and will drift out if you let it. Otherwise they seem ok in snow, gravel, rain, etc.. so far still quiet with almost 15k miles on them and a fairly aggressive alignment.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Ripple24 said:


> Update; we ended up getting the Michelin LTX tires and I am thrilled with the purchase. Two days after we had them installed we drove the family from NC to Cape Cod and the tires were light years ahead of what they Atlas came with. The ride was quite, smooth, handled rain extremely well and they look great on the Atlas. I highly recommend the LTX!


Nice. Had these on our previous Enclave. They handled all New England weather well and they last forever too. No point going too sport oriented with any of the regular 3 row family crossovers on the market, none of them handle like sports cars. Although tires make a big difference, the LTXs match the driving characteristics just fine.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

mtbsteve said:


> Nice. Had these on our previous Enclave. They handled all New England weather well and they last forever too. No point going too sport oriented with any of the regular 3 row family crossovers on the market, none of them handle like sports cars. Although tires make a big difference, the LTXs match the driving characteristics just fine.


True not a sports car, but you can make them handle a TON better than stock. I would hate to do suspension and brake mods then be severely tire limited.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

I had planned to go with Michelin Premier LTX when needed this fall as I’ve had 3 sets on other vehicles and been happy.
However, after seeing this chart on Tire Rack I’m tempted to go with Pirelli Scorpion. Skydaman had a comment on the Scorpion, any one else?


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Look at the charts for Vredesteis Quatrac


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Chris4789 said:


> I had planned to go with Michelin Premier LTX when needed this fall as I’ve had 3 sets on other vehicles and been happy.
> However, after seeing this chart on Tire Rack I’m tempted to go with Pirelli Scorpion. Skydaman had a comment on the Scorpion, any one else?


I would not get stuck on charts too much. What matters is performance after xxxx miles or a year or two. No one can beat Michelin in performance retention game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

skydaman said:


> True not a sports car, but you can make them handle a TON better than stock. I would hate to do suspension and brake mods then be severely tire limited.


I agree, especially if you are going to mod it to be better. Just echoing that the LTXs are a solid choice if you are not pushing it too much. I was impressed by how the Atlas handled some backroads in Maine last week, it hustled happily for what it is despite the large 21" wheels and crappy road surfaces.


----------

